# Red Phantom?



## mickeyc (Oct 19, 2014)

http://rochester.craigslist.org/bik/4721576708.html


----------



## Euphman06 (Oct 19, 2014)

That's a nice bike...


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 19, 2014)

Nice bike and not over priced. V/r Shawn


----------



## Gearhead (Oct 20, 2014)

Surprising it's still available. Great bike.


----------



## Wayne Adam (Oct 20, 2014)

The chrome is almost too nice to believe that it is an original '55.
If it is indeed authentic, then that is a way fair deal...........Wayne


----------



## Euphman06 (Oct 20, 2014)

Yeah... if this is real, that's a time machine. Looks like the paint on the light is distressed, so perhaps someone replaced the fenders and kept the original light or it just really is that nice.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Oct 20, 2014)

I think it may just be that nice...hmmm


----------



## bike (Oct 20, 2014)

*Owner is a caber*

and likes nice clean og bikes.


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 20, 2014)

I think the seller might be Rick aka an-t-que or antique. Can't think of his last name at the moment but I have purchased a few items from him. He comes up with some very nice original bikes.


----------



## vincev (Oct 20, 2014)

My Red Phantom has beautiful paint but the headlight also has chips.


----------



## mickeyc (Oct 21, 2014)

*Still available*

As of 1:21 today this nice Phantom is still available.  


Mike


----------



## Overhauler (Oct 21, 2014)

*2 speed*

pretty sure the 2 speed kickback wasn't available until 59
 Lee


----------



## Jeff54 (Oct 21, 2014)

2 speed kick back, "automatic bendex" Patent was filed 1954, so,,,, However none assuming, it seems like ad is saying that's not original, , and the seller obviously  made the claim that the seat, and, I'd also take this to mean frame, , and specifies front brake.. That front fender light looks like the repop plastic, rims are too shinny, as well fenders new too. Fork is too shiny, and color does not look to match frame, potentially a repop. 

"all original paint, seat, front brake, great condition, 2 speed rear hub, 1550" 

Chain guard does not look "original paint", but touched up quite a bit. 

while it may seem deceptive, he/she's just not volunteering anything else otherwise,  advertised correctly, and only cited what's old or original..

And that would also be why nobodies snapped it up. Plus has reduced the price from 1550,  seller likes to talk to people and keep answering those questions until somebody don't ask or don't care. .

looks to me it's basically a 3-500 bike that was repopped back into a nice looking rider. seems to me somebody is going to like that at Craig's list pricing from $1,000 to $1,200.


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 21, 2014)

Overhauler said:


> pretty sure the 2 speed kickback wasn't available until 59
> Lee




2spd was never original equipment on any year Phantom. V/r Shawn


----------



## bikecrazy (Oct 21, 2014)

The pictures are too grainy to make any judgements about paint or chrome quality. From what I see, this could be a very nice origional Phantom.One thing is for sure, all the good stuff is there. I really doubt the fenderlight is a plastic re-pop. If I was in the market for a bike like this, I would be in the car heading over there for a look see. BTW since when is having a Bendix 2 speed a negitive?


----------



## phantom (Oct 21, 2014)

*Red Phantom*

Rick is the owner ( from the SBF ) I have been trying to buy his Red 59 Phantom for three years or so.....This bike is an October 55 and exactly as described, no pepop parts....nice bike and great value.


----------



## Jeff54 (Oct 21, 2014)

phantom said:


> Rick is the owner ( from the SBF ) I have been trying to buy his Red 59 Phantom for three years or so.....This bike is an October 55 and exactly as described, no pepop parts....nice bike and great value.




cool beens then, to be sure. And now's your opportunity, So go get em!


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 21, 2014)

Jeff54 said:


> cool beens then, to be sure. And now's your opportunity, So go get em!





Rick is the owner ( from the SBF ) *I have been trying to buy his Red 59 Phantom for three years or so.....This bike is an October 55 *and exactly as described, no pepop parts....nice bike and great value. 


I would have to assume he is still not selling his 59 Phantom.


----------



## Jeff54 (Oct 22, 2014)

GTs58 said:


> I would have to assume he is still not selling his 59 Phantom.




Yeah, 59 Of course. So, Craig's list is a tough market. 

put it really cheap and it'll move but put anywhere near market, and wait. 

Incidentally I renig on the plastic fender light call, at 300% I can see nicks in it that plastic wouldn't. 

But as a whole the various painted parts on this, it's odd that, in the red, except tank and frame, nothing matches.


----------



## phantom (Oct 22, 2014)

Paint on the 55 looks good to me no matter how big I blow it up.....Right, he is holding off ob the 59 right now....I should have bought it when I had the chance....here it is.


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 22, 2014)

That '59 is beautiful. Regarding the paint on the '55; the opalescent paint, especially the red, was prone to fading and oxidizing in weird ways so it doesn't surprise me that it appears not to match. I have seen these bleached out to a gold color. V/r Shawn


----------



## Jeff54 (Oct 22, 2014)

Freqman1 said:


> That '59 is beautiful. Regarding the paint on the '55; the opalescent paint, especially the red. V/r Shawn




Ahhh, That there splains a lot more then the photos do. I'd been thinking it looked like it might be metal flake. And as I'm not interested in acquiring or lets say restoring one, other than the rust bucket repop I nabbed fer 75 bucks, (do not have the energy to rebuild one anymore) I didn't know or realize Schwinn had used candy colors on Phantoms and, I'd guess it means Panthers too, that early.

That's a horse, er ah, phantom of a different color. [grin]


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 30, 2014)

*SOLD?​*

This posting has been deleted by its author.

(The title on the listings page will be removed in just a few minutes.)


----------



## antque (Nov 3, 2014)

I'm the owner of the bike, I've had very little interest in the bike so i pulled it. The bike is original, except for the 2 speed hub. That was put in by the previous owner so he could ride it. All chrome , rims and everything else is original. I think because the price is too fair people questions everything. This bike was purchased from the original owner in northern New York state, it has passed through 2 people before me. Any one interested, you are welcome to contact me at col999@roadrunner.com


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Nov 5, 2014)

*This is why I doin't sell much on thecabe or ebay anymore ......*



antque said:


> I'm the owner of the bike, I've had very little interest in the bike so i pulled it. The bike is original, except for the 2 speed hub. That was put in by the previous owner so he could ride it. All chrome , rims and everything else is original. I think because the price is too fair people questions everything. This bike was purchased from the original owner in northern New York state, it has passed through 2 people before me. Any one interested, you are welcome to contact me at col999@roadrunner.com




Like antque - I price things fair - what kills me is all the speculation from non bidders & personal opinions that hurt the sale of an honest bike .... I am just trying to pass on a bike - back in the day kids would make their bicycles their own by accessorizing them too .... We still do it today - SO WHY QUESTION EVERYTHING ??? Either buy it & live with it -- OR change it up when you get it to your liking - & people wonder why there are so few complete nice examples available for sale ..... this could be why ... just sayin ...

A while back I had a 1955 Metallic Green Phantom I listed here or on facebook & one guy had to voice his thought of how my 6 hole rack was not correct & it should have a 4 hole rack - ACTUALLY he was wrong - 6 hole racks did come on the later Phantoms - the guys coment was " well I learned something new I guess " - He was not interested in buying it by the way - he just had to chime in what he thought he knew ... WELL you get a few of those & you're fed up with it & just hold onto it ... 

I wish you luck on your sale my friend .... Ride Vintage - Frank


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Nov 5, 2014)

*Nice phantom*

Hang onto that beauty and ride the paint off of it!


----------



## antque (Nov 5, 2014)

Frank, thank you for saying what I wanted to, everyone has an opinion, most of whom have no intentions of buying the bike but have to chime in and insult it or tear it apart not knowing the bike only from a few photos. The bike is an honest original bike, sorry the owner changed a few things to his liking, excuse him, doesn't mean the bike is worthless. I've seen basket case bikes and horrible restored ones bring much more than I'm asking for a good honest bike.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Nov 5, 2014)

*Im just being Frank .....*



antque said:


> Frank, thank you for saying what I wanted to, everyone has an opinion, most of whom have no intentions of buying the bike but have to chime in and insult it or tear it apart not knowing the bike only from a few photos. The bike is an honest original bike, sorry the owner changed a few things to his liking, excuse him, doesn't mean the bike is worthless. I've seen basket case bikes and horrible restored ones bring much more than I'm asking for a good honest bike.




Like I said - from what I can see it's a great bicycle & the right person will step up & pay what it's worth .... Ride Vintage - Frank


----------



## ricobike (Nov 5, 2014)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> Like I said - from what I can see it's a great bicycle & the right person will step up & pay what it's worth .... Ride Vintage - Frank




Reminds me of when I was selling a newer bicycle at my garage sale, a 90's Schwinn Heavy Duty.  It was my first bike before I started getting into older bikes and I bought it brand new at a local dealer.  I priced it a bit high because it was brand new and I rode it probably twice, plus I figured someone would haggle me down and I didn't want to lose too much on it.

All day long people would ask me the price and when I'd tell them, they'd either roll their eyes or stomp off mad.  Like you say, it beats you down.  But I held firm and at the end of the day, a guy came by and freaked out about the bike.  He loved it and gave me what I was asking which was actually a little bit more than I paid for it.

I learned that day that you have to have a thick skin when selling and don't take it personally.  Wait for that right person, they're out there.  Finding them is the hard part .


----------

